# Foreigner law in Germany



## Touchjnr (Jul 24, 2018)

You can apply for dauer aufenthalt eg instead of the niederlassung aufenthalt erlaubnis if you know you want to stay outside Germany for more than 6 months and you can also live and work in most European countries


----------



## Touchjnr (Jul 24, 2018)

Which type of visa can my friend who want to come and join his cousin in Germany apply for.
His cousin is from Ireland and he is resident in Germany. Does the Germans have eu family visa. 
My friend has Nigerian nationality


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Most family visas are only for direct family - i.e. parents, children, maybe brothers and sisters. I suspect that "cousin" is too distant a relationship for any family reunification visas to be valid.

Also, for your first post, I don't think any German visa will give you any rights in any other EU country (other than the ability to visit as a tourist for up to 90 days). Certainly not the right to work in another country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Touchjnr said:


> You can apply for dauer aufenthalt eg instead of the niederlassung aufenthalt erlaubnis if you know you want to stay outside Germany for more than 6 months and you can also live and work in most European countries


Daueraufenthalt eg is only given under very specific circumstances.

A non-EEA national has to have legally lived in an EU country for at least five years and fulfill other requirements such as proving language skills. 

A person with a Daueraufenthalt eg then has the possibility to move to other EU countries and obtain a residence permit of that country relatively easily.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erlaubnis_zum_Daueraufenthalt-EU_(Deutschland)

The most tricky bit may be to get legal stay of five years in the first place.


----------

